# Looking for a Breeder in VA or MD



## MBornadams

Hello Everyone!

Hope you are all doing well and had a nice Labor Day Weekend!

I am new to this Forum and love it. I've received so much helpful information from so many nice people already- -thanks!

Our family has just started our search for a reputable breeder in Northern VA and MD, and I am having a hard time figuring out how you would know if a person is reputable. Could you help and send any referrals my way? 

I also posted in the General Discussion section, not knowing there was a "Breeder" section.

Thank you for your time- -have a great week!

~~Marie!


----------



## shimpli

Check this one... Litl Bratz Havanese. ( in MD) I talked to this breeder when I was looking for my Hav and I liked her.


----------



## rdanielle

Kimbriel
www.kimbrielkennels.com


----------



## MBornadams

Thank you all for your help...wishing you much happiness!

~~Marie!


----------



## GrannyMouse

We live in Virginia and finally found our puppy in Florida. Not to say there aren't any reputable breeders in Virginia but when we were looking there were none available.


----------



## morriscsps

I secretly want one of Tom King's (www.starbornhavanese.com) puppies. He is a member of the forum. I love his videos of their puppy litters playing in the puppy preschool. They always look so happy and well-socialized.


----------

